# Turtle growth rate



## hornet (Feb 16, 2011)

Just wondering what the normal growth rate for a turtle is, how old is normal for approx 20cm shell?


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 16, 2011)

i have found it deppends on the turtle , my murry short necks are 18 months old and there doublw the size of my smaller eastern long necks that iv had for 2+ years.


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 16, 2011)

i would think it would depend on the turtle. My two are the same age yet one is almost twice as big. From what i've been told the smaller one could have more kreft blood in it, which would make it grow slower. I'm no expert though.


----------



## hornet (Feb 16, 2011)

should have added the species, saw shelled turtle. I have one here that i got as a youngster about 4-5years ago, i estimate the age at 6-7years and the carapace is approx 20cm, to me that does sound a little small but from what i have read i'm not too sure


----------



## JAS101 (Feb 16, 2011)

hornet said:


> should have added the species, saw shelled turtle. I have one here that i got as a youngster about 4-5years ago, i estimate the age at 6-7years and the carapace is approx 20cm, to me that does sound a little small but from what i have read i'm not too sure


 im not sure with saw shells , are they a long neck or short ?


----------



## hornet (Feb 16, 2011)

sort neck, Wollumbinia latisternum


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say there is no hard and fast rule to determine age as they vary heaps.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 16, 2011)

Also depends on sex, males are generally smaller and slower growing.


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

Wallypod said:


> I would say there is no hard and fast rule to determine age as they vary heaps.


 
not trying to determine age, just want to determine if that size is ok for the age, i know the age is around 6-7yrs


----------

